# My B15



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

http://community.webshots.com/album/25141214wxgMPoXlya


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Black wheels rip it up, especially on Granite. The autocross picture is sweet! All-in-all, a very nice car!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

a nissan sr20 would.....oh wait u got one, bastard
looks good
but it needs this
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=24635


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Tell me about it, if I wouldn't have just bought coilovers!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

*hey JP!*

you cars looks different with those wheels from the last time i saw it? it looks really good with your car! you got coilovers? how do you like the coilovers?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Lookin Good !!!


----------

